

Show HN: Match HN Job Seekers With Those Who Are Hiring - jecjec
https://github.com/josephecombs/HN-job-matcher

======
jecjec
Hey everyone, I scored each "seeking work" post against each "hiring" ad. The
scoring is based on the .similar method in the similar_text gem. If this is
actually a meaningless method, please ignore this post :)

If you posted in the seeking work thread, you can look in the "spit" path for
a ranked list of the jobs you ought to apply to!

EDIT: right now it looks like .similar doesn't actually work that well
([http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14136349/how-does-
similar...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/14136349/how-does-similar-text-
work)) so I am looking for a better solution. I have switched to the amatch
gem
([https://github.com/makaroni4/amatch](https://github.com/makaroni4/amatch))
and am re-running the comparison. Now I am using levenshtein distance but that
still seems bad from what I am reading.

~~~
howard941
I suppose you've noticed it returns high scores for spurious replies to hiring
ads, or at least it did for me. Nevertheless I adore the idea. Hang in there!

